# Purchasing New Duck/Turkey/do all Shotgun



## Headhunter68 (Nov 19, 2014)

Been away from duck hunting for a while and figured I'd come to the experts to get some real world advice verses having a salesman talk me into something. Any advice on a new shotgun that can be used as a do-all gun would be appreciated. I'm looking for an auto loader and I'm more interested in quality than low price. Thanks in advance for any help you guys are willing to share.


----------



## Hunteradams (Nov 19, 2014)

Any gun you like that fits you. Like you said why do you need to be talked into buying something specific. There are guys that kill birds with black powder shotguns to high dollar over/unders to auto loaders. They all can kill birds it's the operator that makes the errors.


----------



## Headhunter68 (Nov 19, 2014)

You are 100% correct. I see the commercials that advertise semi-autos that cycle light skeet loads all the way up to the heaviest waterfowl/turkey loads, just wondering if anyone can testify as to the validity of those statements. I know the older guns were basically only reliable as either/or and not both light and heavy. Again I'm speaking of autoloaders from a decade or more ago.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Nov 19, 2014)

I purchased a Mossberg 935 at the beginning of the year. It patterns turkey loads like no other shotgun I've shot...absolutely nasty. I tried some 2 3/4" light dove/target loads during dove season and it performed great...even though it's only designed to cycle 3" & 3.5" shells. It will be getting it's first duck hunt this Saturday and I expect it'll do great. If you have no need for 3.5", the 930 is essentially the same gun chambered for 2 3/4" & 3". I loved my loved the durability and patterns of my 500, so I looked to Mossberg again when I wanted a 3.5" auto.....and I prefer to buy American.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Nov 19, 2014)

When I purchased my M2 I narrowed down my choices to the Benelli and Browning Maxus. Both guns are great chose the benelli because of its proven track record.


----------



## Joe Overby (Nov 19, 2014)

Benelli or Beretta....just depends on your preference of gas or inertia.


----------



## Hunteradams (Nov 19, 2014)

You can't go wrong with any of the three b's


----------



## mattech (Nov 19, 2014)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> I purchased a Mossberg 935 at the beginning of the year. It patterns turkey loads like no other shotgun I've shot...absolutely nasty. I tried some 2 3/4" light dove/target loads during dove season and it performed great...even though it's only designed to cycle 3" & 3.5" shells. It will be getting it's first duck hunt this Saturday and I expect it'll do great. If you have no need for 3.5", the 930 is essentially the same gun chambered for 2 3/4" & 3". I loved my loved the durability and patterns of my 500, so I looked to Mossberg again when I wanted a 3.5" auto.....and I prefer to buy American.




I bought a 935 several years ago when I only turkey hunted. I absolutely love it for turkey, but every time I try to shoot clays or dove I get to cussing like a sailor. The thing jams like no other. Its even jammed on some cheap 3" loads. Ive been looking for a second gun for years, just to cheap to pull the trigger. Next time I am not getting a 3½" gun. The salesman tried to tell me, but I wouldn't listen


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 19, 2014)

M2 if it fits. Mine fits me great.


----------



## swamprat93 (Nov 19, 2014)

I purchased a SBE2 back in the summer and it shot great during dove season with no mess ups and hopefully will do good for me during duck season. It fits me great and do not regret it buying it one bit. Just wish that it broke down as easy as the supervinci


----------



## Headhunter68 (Nov 19, 2014)

I've been playing around on line (dangerous I know) and looked at the Browning Maxus and the Beretta 400 xtreme. Both seem to be the best both manufacturers have in an autoloader. Of course each claims to be the best but I assume that's Ford/Chevy. Ill check out the Mossburgs also and the new Remington. Thanks for the input.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 19, 2014)

My cousin just got a versa-max it's one of the softest shooting guns I have shot! Feeds light to heavy loads. I have shot SBE2,m2,11-87,1100 an some berettas


----------



## Carl Cooke (Nov 19, 2014)

Benelli nova-Pump
Stoger m3500-Auto
Stoger longfowler for sxs and o&u
(all of the above are "budget minded" and i would higly reccomend every one for their price class)


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Nov 19, 2014)

Franchi affinity


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 19, 2014)

Versamax


----------



## sparta391 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Three B's*

I have three generations of Beretta's (303, 390, 391) and love all of them. I've never had a problem with mine killing birds and busting thousands and thousands of clays. 

As others have said, however, any of the three B's are good options.


----------



## andyparm (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd go with the A400. Best of the best on the market right now. If you don't need 3.5" shells the A300 is a solid choice and will save you about $1000... My buddy just bought one and I am very seriously thinking about purchasing one myself. I currently shoot an AL391 and have for 10 years or so but the A300 is just too good of a deal to pass on right now.

Now having said all that, it definitely comes down to preference. Inertia vs. gas is always a huge debate. I prefer gas (Beretta) because I like to pull the trigger. An inertia (Benelli) gun will leave your arm on the ground with the ejected shells if you shoot it too much...I'm no expert but I have shot almost all of the top guns on the market and Beretta is still the one I would choose no matter what.


----------



## florida boy (Nov 20, 2014)

headsortails said:


> versamax



x 2 .


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 20, 2014)

Nearly all major auto shotguns will cycle everything.


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 20, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> M2 if it fits. Mine fits me great.



You're large.


----------



## sadler2 (Nov 20, 2014)

I shoot the m3500 stoeger dove/ducks/geese/turkeys/skeet great do it all gun. and easy on the pocket as well. cycles everything ive put through it and haven't had a problem out of it at all


----------



## dom (Nov 20, 2014)

i currently have an A400 and love it. I've shot any kind of load you can imagine out of that and never had a single hiccup. 

Just be prepared to purchase a good turkey choke. 

If I hadn't bought the A400 i would have gotten an A300. 

hope that helps.


----------



## Mumpy (Nov 20, 2014)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> I purchased a Mossberg 935 at the beginning of the year. It patterns turkey loads like no other shotgun I've shot...absolutely nasty. I tried some 2 3/4" light dove/target loads during dove season and it performed great...even though it's only designed to cycle 3" & 3.5" shells. It will be getting it's first duck hunt this Saturday and I expect it'll do great. If you have no need for 3.5", the 930 is essentially the same gun chambered for 2 3/4" & 3". I loved my loved the durability and patterns of my 500, so I looked to Mossberg again when I wanted a 3.5" auto.....and I prefer to buy American.



Bought the same gun this year, very happy with it


----------



## mattech (Nov 20, 2014)

I've been looking at the A400, and the A300. Is the $1000 dollar difference really over a ½"? Or are there other things that bump it up.


----------



## TrueDucker (Nov 20, 2014)

mattech said:


> I've been looking at the A400, and the A300. Is the $1000 dollar difference really over a ½"? Or are there other things that bump it up.



A400 is an awesome gun. I would highly recommend spending the extra money if you're able. A 3" will kill ducks, but there is a noticeable difference in that half inch.


----------



## cocrymes (Nov 20, 2014)

Remington VersaMax is what I use.
brother just got the new Browning A5, its pretty cool and unbelievably light


----------



## dom (Nov 20, 2014)

mattech said:


> I've been looking at the A400, and the A300. Is the $1000 dollar difference really over a ½"? Or are there other things that bump it up.



big difference
the A400 has the gas shock dampeners in the stock so the recoil is significantly better. So much better in fact that my TINY fiance rather shoot my A400 than any 20 gauge.


----------



## ebrauns23 (Nov 20, 2014)

sadler2 said:


> i shoot the m3500 stoeger dove/ducks/geese/turkeys/skeet great do it all gun. And easy on the pocket as well. Cycles everything ive put through it and haven't had a problem out of it at all



^x2


----------



## MFOSTER (Nov 20, 2014)

Look at the browning maxus


----------



## godevilducker (Nov 20, 2014)

Browning maxus. I have got 3. Never have had a sinsingle problem at all. Pull the trigger it shoots every time no matter the shell. My oldest the one i use dove hunting and sporting clays is in the 5 to 6000 round count. Great guns


----------



## GSUEagle5 (Nov 20, 2014)

Probably the odd ball answer and I am not claiming it to be the best shotgun in the world. However, a friend at my dads work turned us on to TriStar's Viper G2. I put close to a hundred rounds of high brass though it when I first got it and it shoots like a charm. Here is the kicker they have some nice finishes and the camo versions are quality. I've used it upland and waterfowl as well as targeting. It shoots and patterns great and it is compatible with the Beretta/Benelli chokes. 

I have shot the SBE II and a Beretta A400 and it is right there with them in most categories. The gun handles well, it is light, recoil is very reasonable, and it swings nice. It is barrel side heavy and I personally prefer that because it keeps me on steady. Everyone I have show it too (including the big 3 B's owners are suprised). The best part is it is affordable. You can easily get one at the $450 mark and it's a lot easier to watch it get nice and dirty/wet/etc in the field than a $1000+ gun. All in all, I am not saying it is the best and it doesn't have the most features. But it looks good, shoots great, handles well, is affordable and best of all I would buy one again. Just another opinion and option to consider.


----------



## WhackemWilly (Nov 20, 2014)

^Not dishing on ya man but I had a TriStar and will never again. It had a multitude of problems. Like you said yours may be solid, but mine however was not


----------



## GSUEagle5 (Nov 20, 2014)

WhackemWilly said:


> ^Not dishing on ya man but I had a TriStar and will never again. It had a multitude of problems. Like you said yours may be solid, but mine however was not



I heard the first model they came out with was a problem filled gun. This G2 model seems to have figured those out. If you don't mind what issues did you have?


----------



## Headhunter68 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the responses,  real world knowledge beats a sales pitch in my book. I looked at the Beretta A400 on line and after I started breathing again after seeing the MSRP$$ I  think I will go and put one in my hands and see how she fits. As one poster replied- it has to fit or its pretty much a waste of money regardless of how well made it is.


----------



## WhackemWilly (Nov 21, 2014)

Primarily hang ups… The first shell would shoot but it wouldn't eject it all of the way not allowing the next shell to go in. This would usually happen at least once a hunt. Other than that the bolt would get stuck all the way back. Not sure what the deal was with that gun. I kept it clean as well. Just my experiences with TS


----------



## GSUEagle5 (Nov 21, 2014)

WhackemWilly said:


> Primarily hang ups… The first shell would shoot but it wouldn't eject it all of the way not allowing the next shell to go in. This would usually happen at least once a hunt. Other than that the bolt would get stuck all the way back. Not sure what the deal was with that gun. I kept it clean as well. Just my experiences with TS



I made sure to break mine in with 100 heavy magnum loads. They ask for 25 but I shot 100 before ever running a dove load through it. You may have done the same and that leads me to believe it was the Viper G1 which had that common occurrence. But anyways, I know at least 5 people with them (which also have nicer brands too) and it usually ends up in the field/blind with them.


----------



## WhackemWilly (Nov 21, 2014)

GSUEagle5 said:


> I made sure to break mine in with 100 heavy magnum loads. They ask for 25 but I shot 100 before ever running a dove load through it. You may have done the same and that leads me to believe it was the Viper G1 which had that common occurrence. But anyways, I know at least 5 people with them (which also have nicer brands too) and it usually ends up in the field/blind with them.



Yeah it was rather problematic for me. Bought an SBEII and never looked back. Good to hear they worked for somebody


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 23, 2014)

I bought a Browning Maxus All purpose several years ago. This model has a drilled and tapped receiver for optics and a 3.5" chamber. Works great for turkey, doves or ducks. Very soft shooting with heavy loads.
I've been very satisfied.


----------



## Joe Overby (Nov 30, 2014)

Just an fyi...
http://gunssavelives.net/gun-indust...-recall-due-to-possible-slamfires-on-shotgun/


----------

